# Philip Heseltine "Peter Warlock"



## Portamento

​
Philip Heseltine, better known as *Peter Warlock* (30 October 1894 - 17 December 1930), was an English composer, critic, and editor "known for his songs and... exemplary editions of Elizabethan music. He used his real name chiefly for his literary and editorial work, reserving his assumed name for his musical works."

I haven't heard much (other than the famous _Capriol Suite_). Any fans out there?


----------



## Art Rock

Too little of his output is available. If you can get hold of it, try the song cycle _The curlew_.


----------



## KenOC

Heseltine wrote his own epitaph, not entirely inaccurate:

"Here lies Warlock the composer
Who lived next door to Munn the grocer.
He died of drink and copulation,
A sad discredit to the nation."


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I am also a fan after discovering this disc. Mine was issued on Collins Classics in the 1990s but his appears to be the same recording.

(The) Curlew
Lillygay, The Distracted Maid
Lillygay, Burd Ellen and Young Tamlane
Lillygay, Rantum Tantum
Peterisms
Saudades
Peter Warlock's Fancy
My Ghostly Fader
Bright is the ring of words
(The) Cloths of Heaven
(The) Frostbound Wood
Bethlehem Down
Sweet-and-twenty
And wilt thou leave me thus?
Mr Belloc's Fancy
(The) Bachelor
Away to Twiver
Captain Stratton's Fancy


----------



## Dr Johnson

I would like to join the chorus of approbation for The Curlew. A haunting work.


----------



## David Phillips

Heseltine was something of an underachiever and he spent much of his short life roistering rather than composing. He was a miniaturist and his talent is best reflected in his songs. Here's a favourite:






When he gassed himself in 1930 he was careful to put his cat out before he turned on the taps.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

David Phillips said:


> When he gassed himself in 1930 he was careful to put his cat out before he turned on the taps.


We* approve his thoughtfulness for the cat, if not his self-destructiveness.

(*Arthur and I)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

TurnaboutVox said:


> We* approve his thoughtfulness for the cat, if not his self-destructiveness.
> 
> (*Arthur and I)


www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hV9fvhCmbw


----------

